# Route from Davis to Napa



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone got a good route to take to ride from Davis to Napa? Would like to hear options and not get myself killed on a route that is extremely car heavy. Many thanks


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Russell Blvd to Putah Creek, then 128 out of winters, turns into 121 into Napa, is about the only way to go. I haven't been West past Wooden Valley on 128, but haven't seen many cars on the rest. A big climb to and past the dam on 128.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

*quackcyclists have the answer*

Email those guys. They hold the knoxville double century that essentially runs near Davis down to Napa. If you link up parts of the Davis double and the Knoxville double it will be easy and scenic (unless you hate climbing -lots of climbing). 

www.quackcyclists.com

I would email Jesse Smith since he and I talked about this a few years or decades ago. Something like that.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Davis/Russell blvd out of town. Putah Creek to Winters. Putah Creek to Pleasant's Valley Rd, turn right, water/bathrooms at the park, left on 128 up to the dam. Continue on 128 all the way to Moskowites Corner, right on Knoxville/Berryessa Road for 20 miles or so until Pope Canyon Rd, left and then another left to Angwin and then St. Helena.

Water stops would be Davis/Winters/PutahCreekPark-Winters/two to three stores on 128/not much on Knoxville Berryessa road (parks with water)/not much on Pope Canyon until after you turn towards Angwin.

although I prefer this loop.....http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Knoxville-Berryessa-loop I created a route sheet with water/rest stops.

I believe the Knoxville route is on bikely, we've ridden that four or five times, it starts at Pena Adobe Park in Vacavile and heads over to Silverado Trail.


----------

